# Tein USA Testing



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

My buddy at Tein USA is currently seeking A 2012+ Chevrolet Sonic hatchback for standard and S.Tech lowering spring testings 


Here is the link just let him know Ryan with the cruze sent you.. 

TEIN USA | TEST_VEHICLE


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

you might post this on sonicownersforum.com as well, since you are looking for a Sonic


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do Sonics get all the R&D? GM and Baer both announce brake upgrades, but only for the sonic. Like the sonic doesn't have the same exact brakes and knuckles as the Cruze.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

They are looking for a cruze too


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Tein springs are awesome. Had a set of these on a honda.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

got_boost said:


> They are looking for a cruze too
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



was looking for a cruze I'm just waiting on the R&D day


----------

